# nesting behavior after pups are born!



## tes (Mar 1, 2010)

hi all , 
is it normal behavior for a bitch to still try and nest after the pups are born? 
kateys pups are 5 days old now and last few days she been acting like shes in 1st labour digging panting shredding ect, she took one of the pups out of the whelp box n drop it in some boxes and started ripping the cardboard the pup wouldnt stop whining so we went straight to the emergany vet he said the pup was in shock so he gave her a injection n said to feed her evry 2hrs if she want latch on to mum.
vet checked katey over n gave her a internal n said there was nothing there as we said the scan apparently showed 3 put only 2 pups were born. 
im now having to feed the pup every 2 hrs but she wont latch onto mum.
katey is still acting this way, this morning she ripped a bag to bits n tryed to do the same with the phonebook! and seems very much like the way she was when she was in labour! she also went off her food abit yesterday but iv managed to get her to eat today.
sorry its long.. has anyone had any same experiances with there bitch. thanks xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

This strange behavior can be the onset of Eclampsia which is highly dangerous to the bitch.

I would most definatly keep a close eye on her and if she continues to do this or starts anything else I would get her straight back to the vets. (I,m surprised he didn,t check her for this).

Off food, glazed eyes, stiff legs, strange behavior, temperature are all signs.

It starts when the pups are between 1- 3 weeks so please keep a eye on her as they go down hill very very fast.

Hope pup is ok and Mum improves quickly

xxx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I know my girl was scratching and digging in the garden for several weeks after birth (put down to after pains, hormones and muscles getting back to shape) but she didnt neglect pups or stop eating
Id keep a careful eye on her as these things can change quickly


Hope mum & pups are doing ok


----------

